# Late Season Corn Fields/ LU



## LU Crew (Oct 30, 2009)

Last weekend, had the whole LU crew out in the corn fields pounding the
mallards and the honkers, got out there at 3:30am setting up was done
within 30 min of shooting time. 11 geese and 22 mallards along with a
bonus pintail. (Still trying to get the geese uploaded Soon)


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Whats "LU"?


----------



## LU Crew (Oct 30, 2009)

Horker23 said:


> Whats "LU"?


Locked up


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

thats it???


----------



## FurNFeathers (Jun 4, 2009)

Love those pintails. That one looks like a mounter to me.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I like the picture. Not your everyday "hero" shot. Good eye.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Were you filming?


----------



## LU Crew (Oct 30, 2009)

No we werent filming but it was a hell of a hunt, the mallards came before shooting time by the 100's at one point we must of had at least 300 flying around our spread till we let them have it.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Whose in the Locked Up Crew?


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

dont listen to them i know these kids they did not shoot those birds... the LU Crew is real though and they do pretty well. It a bunch of high school kids that arent good enough to get on an actual pro staff haha but i shouldnt talk im one of them!!!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

hey man whatever floats your boat


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:eyeroll: :koolaid:


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Waterfowler22 I'm pretty sure your not one of tham but GL in the long run


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya i dont have to lie about my hunts. Nothing agianced TNESS he is a good kid.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

way to go! i wouldnt mount the pinnie, if you look on his back he still has alot of feathers to replace. still a young bird.


----------

